# Spackling work



## Gryphon Renos (Dec 16, 2015)

Hey all, so looking for people's thoughts on filling nail holes with Dap spackling. I am able to fill the holes and pretty much wipe the spackling with my finger leaving it pretty flush. Wondering if others still sand the spackling.


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

I will generally lightly sand or sometimes the texture will show.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Gryphon Renos said:


> Hey all, so looking for people's thoughts on filling nail holes with Dap spackling. I am able to fill the holes and pretty much wipe the spackling with my finger leaving it pretty flush. Wondering if others still sand the spackling.


I use the pink stuff (Drydex) in the squeeze tube. Cut off the tip, tiny fills, wipe with finger, no sanding. If a hole is a bit larger, it may require a second drop, but still no sanding for me. This is how I make touch-up's on eggshell finish acceptable..keep 'em tiny. (I also use artist brushes.)


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

It depends on what level of job we are doing. Flip house, no, 20k master bath, yes.

Leaving it proud and sanding will result in a less visible nail hole.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

On walls I never use my finger depending on the texture either sand or wipe with a wet sponge. On woodwork I leave it proud and sand.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Leave it proud and sand usually, because of shrinkage.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

m1911 said:


> Leave it proud and sand usually, because of shrinkage.


Same here


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Last week I trimmed out a house full of windows and crown, easily shot over 3k brads / nailes and spackled and caulked everything. My caulking finger is still sore... LOL.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Why are you guys being so helpful?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Why are you being so negative? Is it because he used the word Dap? :jester:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

No comment. :no:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

FrankSmith said:


> Why are you guys being so helpful?


Gotta' be honest, first thought was DIY'er in disguise based on question and number of posts thus far (fell in line with the normal pattern)... but he does have a website and seems to be in business...









OP... if it's paint grade, you can use spackle, just be sure to let it dry all the way before touch-up to ensure no shrinkage (which will cause dimpling - see below pic - and keep in mind the paint provides moisture, and what swells up from moisture must swell down)... I'm doing some touch-up on trim for a customer right now for someone who did exactly that... for some reason, some customers don't seem to like that look... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

FrankSmith said:


> Why are you guys being so helpful?


Forgive me I had a momentary lapse of judgement.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I use crackshot for just about everything. Interior and exterior. It takes a bit to dry, but it has always served me well. Just use my finger on small holes and wipe. Bigger fills a small knife and sand.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

Leave it proud and then sand, new trim I fill after primer and re-paints during the caulking stage so either way I'm going to sand before I start to apply finish.


----------



## pattyboy613 (Apr 27, 2016)

I usually sand from habit


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

16 reply posts on sanding a spackle patch in a painters forum. My, we really are hard up for conversation. :laughing: :no: :whistling


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Do you prefer to roll up or down Caslon?


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Like most else, I leave it proud and sand. Takes a long time to do everything but makes for a great finish.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

I say something's up with your painting skills if you go back and sand spackle nail holes. Lightweight spackle doesn't even shrink in holes that small.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Caslon said:


> More like..."which hand should I use to blow my nose...my right hand or my left?"


Right, of course... unless you're some sort of Neanderthal...


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Now we're getting some place.

It's generally accepted practice that one first determines which hand they wipe their butt with, then use the appropriate finger on the opposite hand to avoid staining the wall.

Additionally, East walls are wiped North to South, and Westerly walls are wiped South to North. Keeping to this practice avoids uneven drying of the filler material.

Both North and South walls are wiped vertically, in an upward sweeping motion. This compensates for the effect of rooms generally being warmer closer to the ceiling - again, an aid to uniform drying.

HTH


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I knew there was a reason I'm constantly reading threads on CT!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Now we're getting some place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A little confused here-

Why aren't north and south walls swiped in a clockwise direction, (Birdseye view) like the east and west?

I think the temperature thing is an old wives tale.

What about walls at 45* (or, GASP 30*) to the cardinal directions?


Do the same rules hold true on upper floors and basements, or are there any other considerations?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Mordekyle said:


> A little confused here-
> 
> Why aren't north and south walls swiped in a clockwise direction, (Birdseye view) like the east and west?
> 
> ...


...


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Caslon said:


> I did not know that. Thanks! 29 reply posts and counting. Spackleing nail holes. Can we make it last, or, will it just be over?


You've got a perfect avatar, I keep cracking up everytime I read your posts and look at your pic... your bewilderment and pic are made for one another... :notworthy :w00t:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I've skimmed and repainted whole rooms that had too many nails holes spackled in the past. Smooth walls and eggshell is the worst case, IMO, and I do a lot of those.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

KAP said:


> You've got a perfect avatar, I keep cracking up everytime I read your posts and look at your pic... your bewilderment and pic are made for one another... :notworthy :w00t:


My bewilderment + astonishment.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

And here's a tip...don't overdrive your nails...leaves smaller holes to fill...duh...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

..if you leave them up a little you don't have to fill at all:thumbsup:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> ..if you leave them up a little you don't have to fill at all:thumbsup:


And if you leave them up even more, you have a place to hang your keys and neckties...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

always learn something new here.:thumbsup:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes. I learned some contractors have neckties.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Did I miss the glazing compound option? For some reason I dont trust it but have personally seen trim jobs where it has held up for years


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Tom M said:


> Did I miss the glazing compound option? For some reason I dont trust it but have personally seen trim jobs where it has held up for years


Used to be used all the time - oil based, with oil paint over the top. Forget about dry time - it isn't happening any time soon.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Crawford's oil based putty. Olden days. It had the consistency of Silly Putty. You couldn't drag the stuff across a nail hole, rather, you pushed it in with your putty knife, then sliced it flush. Didn't shrink, didn't need sanding, could paint enamel over it without a dull spot showing.

It was like glazing compound that's been sitting in the can too long.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I use GE silicon, put on a dab, when it's dry just trim it flush with razor.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

m1911 said:


> I use GE silicon, put on a dab, when it's dry just trim it flush with razor.


A little dab will do ya. GE silicon even patches nail holes, just trim it with a razor after it dries.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Caslon said:


> ????
> 
> wait...
> 
> ?????


Silicon II followed by paint & primer in one been working for me for years


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

m1911 said:


> Silicon II followed by paint & primer in one been working for me for years


Doesn't the squeeze tube get all gunked up, dried out over time? Where you can't even get the cap off without using pliers or a caulk tube that's dried up so you can't get a flow? :laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Caslon said:


> Doesn't the squeeze tube get all gunked up, dried out over time? Where you can't even get the cap off without using pliers or a caulk tube that's dried up so you can't get a flow? :laughing:


Not at the rate I used this s*** up


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

m1911 said:


> Not at the rate I used this s*** up


Fill a lot of 1/8th nail holes do you?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Caslon said:


> Fill a lot of 1/8th nail holes do you?


Nail holes, gaps at top of baseboards and wall, crown molding to wall, casing reveals, and everywhere else silicone is used...


----------



## jstor04 (Feb 7, 2014)

This thread just made me LOL all over my floor


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Silicone II? That has to be a joke. C'mon man.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> Silicone II? That has to be a joke. C'mon man.


I find it tools much better than regular GE silicon. Also ready for paint sooner.:thumbsup:


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

m1911 said:


> *Silicon II* followed by paint & primer in one been working for me for years


SPECS:
Caulk Sealant Material: 100% Silicone II
Product Type: Sealant
Color: White
Container Size: 2.8 oz.
Fire and High Heat Resistant: Yes
Paintable: *No* :whistling
Coverage: 100 linear ft.
VOC Level: Low VOC


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Caslon said:


> SPECS:
> Caulk Sealant Material: 100% Silicone II
> Product Type: Sealant
> Color: White
> ...



That's what the latex people want you to believe...

I'll let you in on a little trade secret... I pop out the end cap of the silicone cartridge, mix in some Kilz real good, and put back the cap...


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

m1911 said:


> That's what the latex people want you to believe...
> 
> I'll let you in on a little trade secret... I pop out the end cap of the silicone cartridge, mix in some Kilz real good, and put back the cap...


Ah. I don't go to that trouble. I mean...come on. Mixing primer into a caulk tube? That's a trade secret of who?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Caslon said:


> Ah. I don't go to that trouble. I mean...come on. Mixing primer into a caulk tube? That's a trade secret of who?


It's a secret trade secret... can't tell you...



And you can tint the primer too... two birds with one stone...


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

m1911 said:


> It's a secret trade secret... can't tell you...
> And you can tint the primer too... two birds with one stone...


With all regrets, I'm retiring you from any further consideration on this subject, and probably with painting and decorating. 

Maybe make a YouTube video. Like the one that shows you how to use a syringe to inject modified caulking into wall nail holes.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Caslon said:


> With all regrets, I'm retiring you from any further consideration on this subject, and probably with painting and decorating.
> 
> Maybe make a YouTube video. * Like the one that shows you how to use a syringe to inject modified caulking into wall nail holes.*


He stole that idea from me... he just used caulking instead of silicone, so it will shrink and look like crap... where as silicone doesn't shrink...:thumbsup:


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Tally ho then! 

Bewilderment + astonishment.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

:laughing:


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

I normally use SW or zar wood putty and wipe it with a wet sponge. 

If I need to, or am feeling fancy, I use bondo.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Have mercy, lock this thread.

Scene from that Twilight Zone episode..."It's a Good Life."
"...won't someone take a bottle or a lamp or something and end this...!!!??"


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

m1911 said:


> That's what the latex people want you to believe...
> 
> I'll let you in on a little trade secret... I pop out the end cap of the silicone cartridge, mix in some Kilz real good, and put back the cap...


Excellent idea. 

There's a company that will custom color match caulk to any color you want, just give them the SW color code. 

...now I wonder if anyone makes a self priming, self leveling, color matched spackle? That would be gold.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Caslon said:


> Have mercy, lock this thread.
> 
> Scene from that Twilight Zone episode..."It's a Good Life."
> "...won't someone take a bottle or a lamp or something and end this...!!!??"



Needed repeating...


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Carry on....


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

m1911 said:


> It's a secret trade secret... can't tell you...
> 
> 
> 
> And you can tint the primer too... two birds with one stone...


R U willing to mix some and sell in bulk?

I'd gladly sign a non-disclosure agreement.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

SmallTownGuy said:


> R U willing to mix some and sell in bulk?
> 
> I'd gladly sign a non-disclosure agreement.


I'm willing to outbid SmallTownGuy for bulk quantities.
Thoroughly mixing tint, paint or primer into a caulking tube, then putting the end cap back on. I want in on that bonanza.


----------

